# Merchandise for kids!



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Not merchandise for 'big kids', (cos that's most of us! :wink: ), but for our little one's.

I've just placed an order for t-shirts and caps for Brooklands but note there isn't available for my 7 year old boy to wear.

He loves the TT, always wants to go in it, (given the option of TT or S3!), and will be coming to Brooklands. So it would be nice if there was a t-shirt available for the TT-Youngsters.

Any thoughts or has it been considered, and binned, before?

Luke at a Wak-a-Day install:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Neil

Rob is going to talk to the supplier tomorrow, but would something like this be of interest... :wink:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Is that a pic of Luke learning how to use Vag Com? 

Nutts - good effort


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Nutts - Thanks for that but was thinking more along the lines of a British Racing Green for Brooklands, (same as adult style with 'Brooklands 2004'), or an all purpose with large silver 'TT' letters on, a-la David G keyring style!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We'll see what we can do


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Excellent.

Thanks to all involved. I'm sure Luke, and the other kids, will appreciate showing their involvement.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Any news from your supplier guys?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

They can probably do Polos, the only issue is cost as they are the same price as the Adult ones - and are polycotton rather than pure cotton. I'll call them again and see if they have any bright ideas.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

They are making a mini-me version of the Polo for me to take a look at - hopefully they may be a little quicker than usual :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanks very much for your time and effort.

Hopefully you'll get it before Brooklands!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Kids Brooklands Polo shirts are now available in the TTOC shop!!

http://shop.ttoc.co.uk

Order quickly for delievry before Brooklands  We've already started despatching pre-ordered kids polos...  Look out for them hitting the doormats!!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

.......and they're bloody brilliant!

It's a real life mini-me version of the adult one and Luke's as pleased as punch with his. I've had to order another as I think this one's going to be worn out before Brooklands!

Thanks to the Club, and all involved, in getting this item in.

Much appreciated.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

You're welcome m8 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Glad you are happy with the shirt - I must admit I was chuffed with it when I saw it, as were the rest of the committee. I've ordered another batch which I am promised will arrive before Brooklands!.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Might need to review that Rob... it look like we've already had more orders for them


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Well, hurry up and get these on the shop then:

















*You'll sell millions!!* :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

A cropped version of the left hand one is already there...


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

What have you bloody well done to my little boys head? He's been chopped!!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We crop all pics, especially kids. Wouldn't want pics of my kids circulating the 'net :?

I can change it if you wish? Apologies... :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Just jesting!

After this manic weekend it's probably relevant that he's 'lost his head'!!


----------

